# Edit: Video File Properties



## manab_bikash (Mar 21, 2011)

I am using windows 7 and i cant change the properties of some video formates such as .rmvb.
Actually i have a bunch of TV-Series and i want to edit them as "season", "episode" and so on, I have searched and downloaded a bunch of software like "File Property Edit Pro 3.51", "abcavi Tag Editor" with this i can edit .avi formats but not as i want. "CAVU Software Productivity Pack" this wrks fine in xp bt i want episode name 2.
So, plz can some1 suggest me a software with which can edit file properties of any known video format and specially the ".rmvb" format.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2011)

.rmvb is the worst video format, according to me. But that's personal opinion.
I recommend you to convert it into .avi, using converters like, Quick Media Converter. Then you can change it's properties.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> .rmvb is the worst video format, according to me.


not necessary...
rmvb can also produce good quality videos
though not better than mkv or divX


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> not necessary...
> rmvb can also produce good quality videos
> though not better than mkv or divX



Thats why I said, according to me.
BTW, this hatred for .rmvb developed from the fact, that it's associated with Real Media player, which is not freeware, but a bloatware, seem to be made just for .rmvb files!


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^yup thats the good thing about real player  

but according to OP only the properties of the file are disturbing him.

does IrfanView change properties too in batches ??? (never did it myself)
if it does then it would be nice.
IrfanView  does has tags beggning with $ for the metadata of picture and video files


----------



## manaskumar (Mar 21, 2011)

Will go with Vineet on that one.!!
Manab you better convert those into AVI, will go long way in organizing your video long way.


----------



## manab_bikash (Mar 22, 2011)

.rmvb file size is small than .avi so, i want 2 stick with it.
can u guys plz help me with a software that supports windows 7...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2011)

manab_bikash said:


> .rmvb file size is small than .avi so, i want 2 stick with it.
> can u guys plz help me with a software that supports windows 7...



A software that supports win 7, for What purpose? For editing properties of .rmvb file? That my friend I dont think is possible, as far as I know.

Also, after converting the file to .avi, I think the size wont have a big difference. You can experiment first, and then decide what to do next.


----------



## manab_bikash (Mar 22, 2011)

i have already tried converting 2 .avi before..it makes the file size big..
and with abcavi tag editor i can't give an episode no.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, if you can't give episode no. to an .avi file from abcavi tag editor, for which it's specially built for, don't you think, there is some problem with the .avi file you just created?

Also, there are a bunch of options in the converters (usually under Expert mode) that allows to tweak many settings before you start converting to another format. I know, it would be a little overwhelming to go deep in that, but I am just informing. 

You can also just give the Season, Episode numbers in just their *file names*, if you want to retain .rmvb format.


----------



## manab_bikash (Mar 23, 2011)

Have any1 used abcavi tag editor...coz i can't find where it say's 2 edit episode name of an video..


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 23, 2011)

look here : abcAVI Tag Editor - The comparison table of different tag's formats

i believe the tags:
Part (IPRT)
total no of parts (IFRM)
are for that.

 no tag for season, as it is meant for movies and movies have parts and not seasons

renaming files would be much simpler and automated and easy to understand and searchable


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it possible to Embed a Thumnail image to a video file using 3rd party app?


----------



## manab_bikash (Mar 25, 2011)

anyone plz suggest any video format properties editor for windows 7...
plz.....


----------



## Proganochelys_quenstedti (Apr 4, 2011)

manab_bikash said:


> anyone plz suggest any video format properties editor for windows 7...
> plz.....



You can give this video tag editor a try. It supports both AVI and MP4.


----------

